# topsail island



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

Going to Topsail with a bunch of friends from work. Never been fishing down there and was wondering if there are any local tips I should know about. Also where can I get FRESH shrimp that won't cost me an arm and a leg. I hope to do some pier fishing but I don't know any of those either. I'm pretty much lost. Oh by the way I will be going with about six of my friends so if there are any local bars that we can contribute to, let me know so I can pass the word. I will be down 6/19-6/22. Thanks for the help and tight lines


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

going to be there17,18,and leaving a.m.19. Sorry we will miss you. We will be sure to leave you some fish at either Surf City or Jolly Roger piers. We will hopefully spend most of our time on the beach surf fishing. Try the fish place right after crossing bridge next to the crab shack rest. for fresh shrimp. We hope we can find some sand fleas off the beach.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

East Coast Sports generally has pretty good bait, last time I was down I wasn't real impressed with the fish place after the bridge - but maybe it was just a bad day as they've been good in the past.
Do a search for Jolly Rodger pier, I always fish from the sand, but the Jolly is popular. About two blocks from the pier is a bar/resturant that we go to, awesome pizza and cold beer - nice crowd - I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction.

I got a couple months till I get there, so please post a report with pictures - and have fun........


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's a couple links you might check near your trip... 
http://www.fishermanspost.com/category/fishing-reports/topsail-sneads-ferry
http://www.facebook.com/pages/East-Coast-Sports/278740892302

Usually lots of "by the road" shrimp sellers - can get the smaller ones real fresh and not to bad on price...

Good Luck on your trip


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Update--18th Wind howling tues. so no surf fishing. No "fresh shrimp" sellers "by the "road" as no shrimp being caught now according to the folks at "fish place behind Joe's crab shack". But they did have some very acceptable (the fish ate it) previously frozen shrimp. We fished Jolly Roger --blues,smacks,on plugs, spots,va. mullet on shrimp.,flounder on minnows.


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

What about rod rules on the piers. I like to have one on the bottom and one for jigging. I try not to limit myself. Thanks for all the posts


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Jolly roger- $12.00 2 rods . King fishing - 3 rods (anchor,fighting,bait) I don't remember price for that set-up!!


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the good information....


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

what about fishing the inlet on the north side from the surf. only two weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

Although I've only fished the north side twice, both times it was most successful. This time of year, the blues are blowing through the inlet and the Spanish are hanging just near enough to shore to get into the mix. The first time out, I used a Spanish head on a fish finder rig and got taken out SERIOUSLY twice, (two Spanish). Never turned whatever it was, but it had the head shaking feel of a fish and not a ray. Plus, that end is a very nice beach. Can't really go wrong on either end of the island.


----------



## holland (Apr 25, 2009)

Dont go to topsail especially the north end its terrible especially in the spring and fall. Go somewhere else like Myrtle beach or somewhere else like the outer banks. Just kidding being a bit of a smart a$$. The inlet is ok alot of shallow bars with holes to hold fish at low tide fish with mullet and shrimp and you will do good we always do. You can catch all your mullet up in the marsh along with a few shrimp.There will be alot of big rays there that is the only downside especially in the fall.


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Fished North Topsail some last week on family vacation, was slow week and not much to report. Did catch a few, here and there - Spanish in the surf and blues off Seaview, but really slow. Drove out on the north end a couple of times but not luck there. Really easy to get hung up and lose lures and rigs, channel was fast and sides were steep and rocky. Beach "was" flat around the pier, but after some really strong wind and surf mid week it was dug out some more. Sorry not a better report and not much help, hope it picks up for you come this weekend. 

What I "heard" during the week was Spanish were staying out round the second buoy, Sheephead and blues were there in numbers but seem to have moved on, still some flounder in the surf and wash under the piers. I stopped at JR and asked there, heard similar report. East coast would be a good place to ask, they were very good to talk to and helped me out last week with gear and some teaching on rigs. I didn't realize the commercial shrimping had been closed, understand it just opened up last Tuesday, imagine that has something to do with finding fresh local. I bought at Shrimp Shack etc, always like that place, buy Tuna to bring home and like talking to folks there, usually some good info on what's biting too....

Hope you have better luck than I did !!!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

If there has been a cold winter it will affect the growth of shrimp. When the marine fisheries takes samples and the size is 70 + the shrimping will remain closed. Anyway not many shrimpers want to mess with culling etc. that small of a shrimp. Shrimp implies little anyway.A jumbo shrimp count is 16/20 to a pound which you would love as compared to small spot at 4 to a pound which you should throw back.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Byron/pa said:


> East Coast Sports generally has pretty good bait, last time I was down I wasn't real impressed with the fish place after the bridge - but maybe it was just a bad day as they've been good in the past.
> Do a search for Jolly Rodger pier, I always fish from the sand, but the Jolly is popular. About two blocks from the pier is a bar/resturant that we go to, awesome pizza and cold beer - nice crowd - I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction.
> 
> I got a couple months till I get there, so please post a report with pictures - and have fun........


 I know which restaraunt yur talking bout. Homeport is the name and damn is it the best food and beer I have ever had or what! Anyway, the Jolly Roger pier is an awesome place to fish! Great bait, food, and fishing awaits! Blues and Spanish are burin nice, and. there have Been choppers caught(i caught one but I'm gone now) from the end to the suds. Flounder and croaker are biting best on the bottom with shrimp giving best results.


----------

